
The Self-Made Beauty of the Centriole - dnetesn
https://www.knowablemagazine.org/article/living-world/2018/self-made-beauty-centriole
======
dang
Url changed from [http://nautil.us/blog/the-self_made-beauty-of-the-
centriole](http://nautil.us/blog/the-self_made-beauty-of-the-centriole), which
points to this.

